# Poll Watchers



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok I’ve been on the forum for some time now and watched the poles that have been taken and must admit I posted a few, so my question is how many of you participate in poles? The information obtained from this poll is absolutely useless, it’s just for fun.
can vote more than once

A poll watcher is someone who is appointed by a me or someone like me to observe the poll every day. The poll manager that’s me, will witch the polling place and will remain throughout the poll. Conversations between watchers and voters are not permitted. Watchers will not be permitted to interfere with the orderly conduct of the poll or influence any voter in the casting this ballot on this poll. 

Qualifications 

1.Must be a qualified voter in this forum. 
2.Present the poll watcher with a letter signed by the you or by someone who can spell appropriately stating that he is certified to act as such in this forum. 
3.Wear a badge not to exceed 4 Â¼" x 4 Â¼", specifying the name of the lodge or GL he represents. 

YES I have went off the deep end.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2009)

OKay I admit, I watch them...


----------



## rhitland (Feb 23, 2009)

I watch b/c I know what I think and want to know what you think, just in case I need to change my point of view.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2011)

Odd.  Any of you brethren notice that we don't have a single vote, not one, from an non-poll watcher.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 10, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Odd.  Any of you brethren notice that we don't have a single vote, not one, from an non-poll watcher.


 
That's because they don't have a cool name tag like what we got!  :wink:

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




jonesvilletexas said:


> "3.Wear a badge not to exceed 4 Â¼" x 4 Â¼", specifying the name of the lodge or GL he represents."



See what I mean?  :lol:


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's because they don't have a cool name tag like what we got!  :wink:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 

Come to think of it, I do.


----------



## Bonesman1313 (Nov 12, 2012)

Brethern, I have served several times as a poll watcher.  Although, I have a more than normal understanding the Texas Election Code as such I train poll watchers as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

I do, I enjoy the polls.


----------

